# Meike MK-6D Strap Lug Width



## Antonia (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm looking for someone with the Meike MK-6D battery grip to measure and let me know the width of the strap lug. I cannot find the exact width anywhere online and I need it for a surprise gift. Could someone please help and let me know? 

Thank you.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi Antonia. 
I can't physically measure one as I don't have one, I have the Mieke for 7D, it looks the same width as the lugs on the camera. As such it should accommodate any 3/8 inch webbing strap. 

Hope this helps. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Nov 2, 2014)

I can confirm that!

I have the grip here and the lug opening is 12mm wide, same as the camera.


----------



## Antonia (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for helping out.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Nov 4, 2014)

You're welcome!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 4, 2014)

+1, it's nice to have a first time poster ask a question and then come back to acknowledge that they had seen the replies and close the loop. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Kathode-Ray said:


> You're welcome!


----------



## Antonia (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm just happy someone replied and helped. 
Plus I can show you the wrist strap pic once it's finished if you are interested to see it. 
I'm having it custom made so it might be fun to see. 
In any case, thanks again.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Antonia. 
It would be interesting to see the end result. Thanks. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Antonia said:


> I'm just happy someone replied and helped.
> Plus I can show you the wrist strap pic once it's finished if you are interested to see it.
> I'm having it custom made so it might be fun to see.
> In any case, thanks again.


----------



## Antonia (Nov 7, 2014)

Here are some photos of the wrist strap, as promised. Enjoy! 



IMG_6751 by Boobo_oobo, on Flickr



IMG_6765 by Boobo_oobo, on Flickr



IMG_6770 by Boobo_oobo, on Flickr



IMG_6783 by Boobo_oobo, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for letting us see. Smart and subtle. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Antonia (Nov 8, 2014)

You are welcome. I'm very pleased with the quality and design.


----------

